# 14th Anniversary Logo Contest - FINAL VOTE



## jeff (Nov 4, 2017)

Here we go with the *FINAL* vote for the 14th Anniversary Logo!

These three logos were selected in the semi-final round of voting. THANKS AGAIN to all who entered. 

VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE!

A.) *OUR WINNER*!  
 B.)  C.)


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Nov 4, 2017)

I found myself going back and forth and my decision kept changing. Finally I opened my cupboard and looked at the mugs/logos from previous years and my choice was a “no brainer”. All 3 designs are great.


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2017)

Get those votes in!


----------



## Beautys_Beast (Nov 6, 2017)

A or C, If I have to choose, C. by a nose.


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 6, 2017)

This may not be a popular opinion, but I think I would like the choices more if the 14 anniversary was not on them.  For me that should be saved for a "big" anniversary, for example 15.

Great work to all that submitted.


----------



## jasonlmartin (Nov 6, 2017)

my vote is for C
They are all nice, but c wins in my opinion


----------



## OMWD (Nov 7, 2017)

I vote A.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 7, 2017)

When did we start voting in the thread? I picked A myself but used the voting buttons. 

If you cannot see the voting buttons (I cannot from my phone) touch on your screen in the thread and a menu should pop-up. Select “more” the web-view and you should be able to vote using the radio buttons like you would from the computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 8, 2017)

Has e'ry body voted yet? :biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Nov 8, 2017)

I agree with Mrs. Charlie ... it's a no brainer !


----------



## jeff (Nov 9, 2017)

Get those votes clicked in. Poll closes Sunday!


----------



## SpecialV4213 (Nov 9, 2017)

I prefer A, myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MDWine (Nov 10, 2017)

IS IT SUNDAY YET?
The suspense is killin' me.. 
I haven't slept in days, I sit and stare at my past IAP mugs wondering which will be the next installment.   

Seriously... Looking forward to the winner, there were so many great entries too!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 10, 2017)

If 'C' wins, will the image be 'tweeked' for the text to better fit the scroll / banner / ribbon? 
( I *used* to know what the proper name was for those......:frown


----------



## Hubert H (Nov 10, 2017)

We have a lot of talent in the IPA community other than turning pens.  Interesting to see how we have different taste even with the logo.  GREAT job to all who entered.  My choice ?!?


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2017)

The IAP electorate has made its decision! 
The winner of the logo contest, for the second year in a row, is [profile]zaqdesigns[/profile]

Here is the IAP 14th Anniversary Logo


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2017)

All logo contest entrants are welcome to identify themselves and post their entries in this thread.

THANK YOU ALL for some great candidates this year.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yay, one of my first choices won!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## thewishman (Nov 12, 2017)

Whoever designed B has a great imagination. It stood out and away from the traditional designs - which was why I voted for it.


Congrats to Mr. West for the winning logo.


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 13, 2017)

Wow, thanks! There were so many *AMAZING* designs this year, I honestly didn't expect to come this far this year. Thank you all who voted. Thanks to [profile]Jeff[/profile] and IAP staff.



jeff said:


> The IAP electorate has made its decision!
> The winner of the logo contest, for the second year in a row, is [profile]zaqdesigns[/profile]
> 
> Here is the IAP 14th Anniversary Logo


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 13, 2017)

thewishman said:


> Whoever designed B has a great imagination. It stood out and away from the traditional designs - which was why I voted for it.
> 
> 
> Congrats to Mr. West for the winning logo.



Thank you, sir


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 13, 2017)

A great choice for the celebration.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 14, 2017)

Great job Mr. West. Congrats!


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 15, 2017)

MartinPens said:


> Great job Mr. West. Congrats!



Thank you, sir.


----------



## ghansen4 (Nov 15, 2017)

Mine was entry C, thanks to everyone that voted for it. Congratulations to zaqdesigns, very well done.



jeff said:


> All logo contest entrants are welcome to identify themselves and post their entries in this thread.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for some great candidates this year.


----------



## zaqdesigns (Nov 20, 2017)

ghansen4 said:


> Mine was entry C, thanks to everyone that voted for it. Congratulations to zaqdesigns, very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, sir.


----------



## Darley (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice work as usual  I will choose.  A


----------



## tjseagrove (Dec 13, 2017)

I just want to choose the mug...


----------



## hcpens (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll take mug # 2,3,4 & 5 when they become available.


----------

